# AFI - Producing Program 2022



## Purple

Hello everyone! 

Update on the application process.  Just received an email from AFI to schedule an interview for next week. So Excited!  Anyone else has any news? 

Any tips for the interview? Any questions you guys know I should prepare? 

Thank you!


----------



## Yang Qian

Yes! Here! I also received an email for interview. I'm so excited! I'm looking for AFI interview tips online and according to them, the interview is quite easy. basically chatting and be prepared to talk about your project!


----------



## Chris W

Yang Qian said:


> Yes! Here! I also received an email for interview. I'm so excited! I'm looking for AFI interview tips online and according to them, the interview is quite easy. basically chatting and be prepared to talk about your project!


Congrats! Yes going through previous year's applications and previous year's threads is a great way to get interview tips and ideas on how it will go. 






						AFI Producing 2021
					

Didn’t see an AFI producing discipline thread, figured I would make one since interview notifications are starting to go out for the other disciplines.



					www.filmschool.org
				









						AFI Producing 2020
					

Hi, it seemed no one has started a thread for AFI producing program for this year yet?  March is coming! Hope I can find some mates here! How is it going, everyone!



					www.filmschool.org
				









						AFI Producing 2019
					

Hi, I didn't see a thread so I started one. After watching the screenwriting thread, I checked my emails but didn't see anything. I logged on to the empower website and my admission status stated that I was selected for an interview. For those who didn't get an email yet try checking the website!



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## Yang Qian

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Yes going through previous year's applications and previous year's threads is a great way to get interview tips and ideas on how it will go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Producing 2021
> 
> 
> Didn’t see an AFI producing discipline thread, figured I would make one since interview notifications are starting to go out for the other disciplines.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Producing 2020
> 
> 
> Hi, it seemed no one has started a thread for AFI producing program for this year yet?  March is coming! Hope I can find some mates here! How is it going, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Producing 2019
> 
> 
> Hi, I didn't see a thread so I started one. After watching the screenwriting thread, I checked my emails but didn't see anything. I logged on to the empower website and my admission status stated that I was selected for an interview. For those who didn't get an email yet try checking the website!
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Thank you!


----------



## Purple

Yang Qian said:


> Yes! Here! I also received an email for interview. I'm so excited! I'm looking for AFI interview tips online and according to them, the interview is quite easy. basically chatting and be prepared to talk about your project!


Congrats!!  Yes, it's so exciting!! Thanks for the tip, will do. 
All the luck!


----------



## Purple

Purple said:


> Congrats!!  Yes, it's so exciting!! Thanks for the tip, will do.
> All the luck!


 Oh and I found this article very useful: How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


----------



## Purple

Chris W said:


> Congrats! Yes going through previous year's applications and previous year's threads is a great way to get interview tips and ideas on how it will go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Producing 2021
> 
> 
> Didn’t see an AFI producing discipline thread, figured I would make one since interview notifications are starting to go out for the other disciplines.
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Producing 2020
> 
> 
> Hi, it seemed no one has started a thread for AFI producing program for this year yet?  March is coming! Hope I can find some mates here! How is it going, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFI Producing 2019
> 
> 
> Hi, I didn't see a thread so I started one. After watching the screenwriting thread, I checked my emails but didn't see anything. I logged on to the empower website and my admission status stated that I was selected for an interview. For those who didn't get an email yet try checking the website!
> 
> 
> 
> www.filmschool.org


Thank you!!


----------



## Chris W

Purple said:


> Oh and I found this article very useful: How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1)


Glad you like the article! (and it's second part)

FYI here's the current acceptance data for the producing program (accepted student demographics in the link)


American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing Acceptance Rate






58%

Admitted
31   out of   53   Admitted



13%

Waitlisted
7   out of   53   Waitlisted



28%

*Not Admitted*
15   out of   53   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


----------



## Purple

Chris W said:


> Glad you like the article! (and it's second part)
> 
> FYI here's the current acceptance data for the producing program (accepted student demographics in the link)
> 
> 
> American Film Institute (AFI) - Producing Acceptance Rate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 58%
> 
> Admitted
> 31   out of   53   Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 13%
> 
> Waitlisted
> 7   out of   53   Waitlisted
> 
> 
> 
> 28%
> 
> *Not Admitted*
> 15   out of   53   Not Admitted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...


Thank you!


----------



## An#3

🥺 I've scheduled my interview at 21th 
seeking some tips! thx all


----------



## Purple

An#3 said:


> 🥺 I've scheduled my interview at 21th
> seeking some tips! thx all


Hey! 

That's really exciting! Congrats. 

I have read all the treads that Chris W posted earlier  previous year's applications and previous year's threads. And the articles I mentioned as well: How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) and it's second part. 

What I have learned from people I know that attended this program: they say that the important thing is to have a lot of clarity on what you actually wrote on your application, to be ready to talk about your future plans, your favorite movies, and tv shows, and why AFI -- also to read the material they sent. 

Hope is useful!


----------



## An#3

Purple said:


> Hey!
> 
> That's really exciting! Congrats.
> 
> I have read all the treads that Chris W posted earlier  previous year's applications and previous year's threads. And the articles I mentioned as well: How to Get Into AFI: Exclusive Advice From the Admissions Office (Part 1) and it's second part.
> 
> What I have learned from people I know that attended this program: they say that the important thing is to have a lot of clarity on what you actually wrote on your application, to be ready to talk about your future plans, your favorite movies, and tv shows, and why AFI -- also to read the material they sent.
> 
> Hope is useful!


That's cool! Thank you 😭！！


----------



## jylc

Do they send out all interview notifications at once? I haven't receive any emails yet.


----------



## Purple

jylc said:


> Do they send out all interview notifications at once? I haven't receive any emails yet.


I don't know for sure, but I have been checking other year's threads and I see that they get the email on different days.


----------



## jylc

Purple said:


> I don't know for sure, but I have been checking other year's threads and I see that they get the email on different days.


Thank you! And you were right, I just received the email this afternoon at 5PM PST. My interview is scheduled on Feb 14th. Good luck to everyone!!


----------



## Purple

jylc said:


> Thank you! And you were right, I just received the email this afternoon at 5PM PST. My interview is scheduled on Feb 14th. Good luck to everyone!!


Congratulations!! Thank you, good luck to you too!!


----------



## Tydx

Hey everyone, how did you interviews go? I just had mine, but they had a system outage and couldn't see much of my application. So we just had some casual conversation and I have no idea if it went well or not. Was it like this for you guys as well?


----------



## Purple

Mine was at the end of January and it was a casual conversation as well... I couldn't tell if they actually read my application thoroughly or not, because none of the questions were specific to my application or anything I sent... the questions were more like "who is your favorite producer", "what do you do where you work", "why do you want to pursue this degree if you are already in the industry", "why AFI" "what are you reading and watching", and things like that.  

I get the feeling that almost all interviews were a little casual for what I have been reading... I have heard that they like to get to know you as a person and our voices as creators/producers.  

Wish you the best of lucks.


----------



## Tydx

When are the notifications for AFI supposed to be? Was it the 14th of May?


----------



## ea1

14th of March, next monday! @Tydx


----------



## AKA3344

anyone got the email yet? waiting is the worst


----------



## ea1

Just got the email! I got in


----------



## thep2k2

Waitlisted, Congratulations to those who get in!


----------



## AKA3344

Waitlisted as well, but haven't lost hope. Congrats to all who get accepted!


----------



## Purple

Just got in.  Good luck to everybody and congratulations as well.


----------



## Hanyu

Waitlisted... Good luck to yall!


----------



## Yang Qian

I got in !!!!!


----------



## maanj

Waitlisted as well. A bit disappointed but ultimately not surprised. Fingers crossed though and I’m pleased it’s not an outright rejection!!!!


----------



## Umie13

Hey all! 

I've been accepted into the Screenwriting programme! I'm super excited and wanted to congratulate all of you whom I would potentially see in the fall. 

Feel free to reach out to me and connect!


----------



## loon

Chiming in to say hello! I got in to the directing program, a bit in shock haha. Congrats to everyone who got in and congrats to those who didn't--applying is a huge deal in itself. Would also love to connect if anyone is interested


----------



## Tydx

I got in as well! Congrats everyone!


----------



## An#3

I got in the Producing program! Congrats everyone and here’s to happier days ahead


----------



## hcmartinez13

I got in to the Producing program! Congrats to everyone!!!


----------



## Chris W

ea1 said:


> Just got the email! I got in





Purple said:


> Just got in.  Good luck to everybody and congratulations as well.





Yang Qian said:


> I got in !!!!!





Umie13 said:


> Hey all!
> 
> I've been accepted into the Screenwriting programme! I'm super excited and wanted to congratulate all of you whom I would potentially see in the fall.
> 
> Feel free to reach out to me and connect!





loon said:


> Chiming in to say hello! I got in to the directing program, a bit in shock haha. Congrats to everyone who got in and congrats to those who didn't--applying is a huge deal in itself. Would also love to connect if anyone is interested





Tydx said:


> I got in as well! Congrats everyone!





An#3 said:


> I got in the Producing program! Congrats everyone and here’s to happier days ahead





hcmartinez13 said:


> I got in to the Producing program! Congrats to everyone!!!


Congrats everyone! That's awesome.

Private AFI forum is here:



			https://www.filmschool.org/forums/afi-private-forum.144/
		


And page to join is here:



			PRIVATE CLUB - AFI
		


Start a new thread for this year's accepted applicants there.


----------



## Purple

Hi to all!

I found this website for scholarships from 500 USD to 25k. It's really easy and I wanted to share it with you.

If you can sign up using my link it would help me to get more points to win some scholarships and I would really appreciate it:









						Bold.org No-Essay Top Friend Scholarship - Nomination
					

You may be nominated for Bold.org No-Essay Top Friend Scholarship by other students on the Bold.org platform. This scholarship will be awarded to an applicant who has been invited by friends to join Bold.org, and who has the boldest Bold.org profile.




					bold.org
				




Thanks in advance and good luck to all.


----------



## maanj

maanj said:


> Waitlisted as well. A bit disappointed but ultimately not surprised. Fingers crossed though and I’m pleased it’s not an outright rejection!!!!



Just got in off the waitlist! I’ve already put in my deposit at usc but I’m so genuinely shocked by this!! If anyone has any advice at all, would love to get in touch


----------



## Chris W

Congrats!


----------

